# Acid resistant probiotic is better?



## 19547 (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi, I am new here but not new to gut problems: GERD, possible IBS, esophagitis. I also have Candida Albacan and a lot of food intolerancies found by ALCAT test. I am on very strick diet without any intolerant food and most of them are candida diet restrictions. I used some other supplements and one medicine Diflucan. One of supplements I triyed was Florify from Malaleuca Co - acid resistant probiotic. It did not cause problems but I can not take it because it have sahharides and green tea and I am intolerant to that. Recently I bought Complite Acidiphilius from Sedona Labs with 30 billion viable cells and 16 strains. It caused terrible bloating and belching to me. It seems that it is not acid resistant? Or probably it has too much bacteria and I can not handle it? Should I take dead bacteria instead?I want to order Novartis probiotic and Stiff too to try because there are no additives I am allergic but i am not sure that i will not get bloated again. Bloating is damaging for stomach walls and cause hearburn to me so I can not wait when I will use to it. Please, sens note if you know about that.Thanks,


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You want live bacteria.Usually it isn't acid-resistant or not that causes the bloating and gas issues.Some probiotics contain "prebiotics" inulin, cellulose, FOS, etc. these feed all bacteria and can make the bacteria you have produce gas before the probiotic bacteria get going and eat more of it than the gas producing bacteria do.You might try www.aligngi.com that has actually been tested in IBSers, but whatever you take see if you can find one that is just the bacteria and not the prebiotic-added kind.K.


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:I also have Candida Albacan


If you have Candida infection, you probably want to take Saccharomyces boulardii. It may even help with your food allergies. Now, my question is, how do you know that you are infected with Candida?


----------



## 19547 (Jan 22, 2007)

Thank for responces. I personally learned about Candida from allergy test ALCAT. You can find it in Internet. It is great because it detect 150 food and chemicals, mold and other stuff at the same time.There is nore info about testshttp://www.yeastinfectionadvisor.com/index.htmlI have question to you again How to make notification of reply to my posting work here?


----------



## 19547 (Jan 22, 2007)

I have asked my question in candida forum in yahooand get this responceThe reasons you are reacting so bad to the> probiotics are:> 1) diet and supplements are most important and they> are the 1st step > towards curing candida (antifungals and probiotics> are not taken until > the right time per my article "How to Successfully> Overcome Candida").> 2) Probiotics kill off candida and when candida is> killed it puts out > toxins, and one of those toxins is carbon dioxide> (gas) which causes > bloating.> 3) The product you are taking is extremely high in> live cultures, i.e. > 30 billion. That is way too much for anyone to> handle and it won't > speed up the intestines implanting good bacteria. > You should never > take more than 10 billions unit per day in divided> doses. When I > cured my candida 20 years ago probiotics weren't> even available in the > billions. I took powdered probiotics in water which> was in the > millions of units only.>


----------

